
A Stupid CLI for Fuck Off as a Service - palash25
https://github.com/palash25/foaas-cli
======
gerbilly
When I was a teenager I used to joke that I wanted to set up a phone service:
1-800-FUCK-OFF.

The idea was that when you would call it it would just scream: "FUCK OFF!" at
you and hang up, and charge you fifty cents for the privilege.

In my mind I imagined it would spread virally as people dare each other to
dial it ("Naw, you're bullshitting, that number doesn't exist!") and that it
would have made real money.

~~~
qbrass
An 800 number is toll free, so you'd be paying for everyone calling you. Since
you'd have a near zero chance of getting people to enter their CC# to bill
them, the only way you'd make money is by selling the numbers that call you to
telemarketers.

You could set up a 900 number, which would do what you wanted, but I doubt
you'd get as many takers.

